
How I Built My First Machine Learning Software-as-a-Service - zemvpferreira
https://medium.com/@urimerhav/how-i-built-my-first-machine-learning-software-as-a-service-a726080f566a
======
uri_merhav
I'm the author, AMA :-)

~~~
uri_merhav
fine, or don't!

